# Looking for a coach



## mblackwolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys! I am getting back into archery and having done other sports that require a very good form (i.e. fencing) I know practicing with bad form and trying to change it later can be extremely difficult. I would love to start off with a good high level coach to be sure I have my form and technique down from the beginning. Price isnt much of a concern as being a recent college graduate I dont have many bills and have a relatively high paying job. Distance could be a concern due to my lack of vacation time. Does anyone know of good coaches located in the Southeast US. I would love to find one in Florida as I live there and have many family and friends all over the state to make travel/lodging pretty simple. I could travel outside of it such as mississippi, south carolina, alabama, etc...

Any recommendations would be great guys thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Your best bet would be to start with local archery clubs. You can find a list on the Florida Archery Association website.

Allen


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Contact the Easton facility in Newberry, Fl. they should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## mblackwolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks I had completely forgotten about the Easton facility it is actually only about 30 minutes away from me. I am gonna see what kind of coaches they have or of any they can recommend. What are the different levels of coaches and what is the difference between the levels? Thanks again!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

mblackwolf said:


> Thanks I had completely forgotten about the Easton facility it is actually only about 30 minutes away from me. I am gonna see what kind of coaches they have or of any they can recommend. What are the different levels of coaches and what is the difference between the levels? Thanks again!


The Gator Nationals are in a few weeks and the best of the best will be there.


----------

